# how long did you wait?



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi everyone


Just a quick question please, we have our initial cons next month, and i was wondering how long people waited to be matched with a sperm donor? 


I am an old timer here on FF but new to this board, i have previous tx history, but this will be the first one with DW, so just a bit unsure on waiting times? im trying to figure out in my head when tx is likely to start.


Thanks in advance
Danni


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Are you having funded treatment?

We did private and from first consult to first month for IUI it was three months although I did have to wait and have a hycosy during that period.  We had no wait for sperm as chose our own.  Now moving onto IVF.

Good luck on your journey.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

We started on my next period after our initial consultation, this was about 3 weeks later. Our clinic has their own sperm bank and we picked from here. X


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi thanks for the replies
We are private, so sounds like there is no real wait, i was hoping that would be the case, and we can start asap, i had most of my pre tx bloods done yesterday, oooh getting nervous now, dont know if its a good or bad thing that i know what to expect!! haha


----------

